# Weekly Competition 2015-10



## Mike Hughey (Mar 3, 2015)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U F2 U' F R2 U R' U2 R'
*2. *F2 U2 F U' R F
*3. *R2 F2 U' R' F' R U2 F2 R U'
*4. *U' F2 R2 F' U F' U R'
*5. *U2 R2 U' R' U R2 F2 R' U

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 L2 D' U F2 D B2 F2 U R2 U2 F' L D2 L' B F2 U' L' R' U2
*2. *L2 B L2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F L2 F2 L U B U2 R2 D' L2 D' B' R2
*3. *U2 L2 B2 U R2 U' B2 U' F2 U' F' R2 B2 D L' B' U' R' D R2 F
*4. *F2 L2 D' B2 D2 B2 F2 D' L2 U R2 B' R' U' F D B F' L2 B2
*5. *U B' D R U2 F' L2 F' B' R U2 F' L2 F D2 F2 U2 F' D2 F' L2

*4x4x4*
*1. *D F R' D' Uw' U L' U' R2 U2 L2 B2 D B Uw2 Rw' B L2 R2 B2 F' D Uw U' Fw L B D Rw' R D R2 B' Fw2 Rw R2 Uw2 L2 Rw R'
*2. *L' Fw2 R' D Fw L Uw' L2 U' R Uw' U2 Rw D2 L2 F' U B' Fw2 F' U Fw2 Rw R2 B Uw' U Fw D L2 D Rw2 R2 D Uw2 R2 B' D Fw D
*3. *Uw' L2 U L R' D' L Fw' Rw B2 D' Fw' L' Fw2 R' U B2 Fw U Fw Rw2 B2 Fw2 R2 Uw B' Fw R B' R B' F' D2 Rw2 U' B U2 Rw R2 D
*4. *Uw2 R Uw L Uw B' R' Fw F2 D R' Fw Rw' F2 L Fw2 F R U2 Fw L2 Rw D2 Uw' Rw2 R' F Rw2 U' B2 D2 Uw' Fw' U L2 Uw2 F R' Uw B2
*5. *L' Uw' F U2 F' U' L' D B2 Uw B2 F Uw' R2 F' U2 B2 D2 L2 R' D2 R' D2 F' Rw D' Rw R D' Uw2 Fw2 R' D Uw2 U' B2 R2 D2 F2 U

*5x5x5*
*1. *D2 B' L2 Rw R2 B L' Fw2 D2 Rw' R2 B' R Bw' Fw Lw2 D2 B Fw Rw' Fw Lw2 Uw2 B' D F2 Uw' L2 F' Dw' Uw Bw Fw2 Lw' U' F2 Rw2 D' Uw' R2 Dw2 U' B2 D2 L R2 Fw2 F2 R2 Bw' Uw' Bw D Dw2 Uw F L' Rw R2 B
*2. *D U Lw B' Bw' Fw' Dw' Rw Bw2 Fw' F Lw' U2 Rw' Dw2 Uw' Rw Bw' F2 R' D' Uw' U Bw2 F' U Rw B' Bw' Uw2 L' R Dw' Fw2 F' D' Uw2 L' B' Uw F R' Bw' Rw U F2 R B2 R2 Bw D' Dw B Dw' Fw Lw Uw2 R' Fw' Dw
*3. *D2 L' Lw2 R' U2 L Lw2 R D2 L' Rw Fw U R' D' U2 Fw R' Fw R' Fw2 D' B2 L2 B Rw R F D Uw B' L2 Lw D' Fw2 L Rw2 Dw2 Uw' R' B2 F' L2 Lw Rw Fw' D R' B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 Rw' R2 D2 Uw Bw2 F2 D
*4. *F' D2 Rw' Bw2 Dw' Lw2 Fw Uw' U2 L' Bw R2 D2 Dw Fw' D2 U2 Lw R2 Uw2 B D' Fw2 Lw' B Lw2 Bw' Fw' Uw' Lw B2 Fw L' Dw2 Fw Uw' L' R' Dw' L2 Lw' Rw D Uw2 Bw Fw' F' Uw2 U' Rw' R B2 Bw' Fw2 F Rw2 R2 Bw' Fw2 F'
*5. *R' D2 Fw2 Lw' F2 U' L F' R' Uw2 U' Fw R Uw Lw2 B' L2 Fw D Dw' Bw2 Dw Bw L' Uw' Fw' D2 Dw2 Fw' Rw F' Uw2 Rw2 Dw2 B' Rw Bw' Dw' U' F Dw2 U' Rw' Bw L B' Uw Bw Fw2 Dw' F2 L Lw Dw Uw2 U2 Rw' U' Rw R2

*6x6x6*
*1. *L' 2D 2R' R 3F2 2L' 2U2 3F2 2L U2 2L U 2R B2 3F 2F2 U B2 2U' 2L 3R' B 2B' 2L2 3R2 2D' 2B2 2R 2D 2F D 2U' 3R 2D U2 2L2 3F 2F 2D2 B' 3F 2F' F2 3R' 2F2 F U2 3R' 2R2 R 3U' R2 3U 2U2 U2 2L2 2U2 B' 2D' 2U F 3U' 2B2 U' 2B2 2R2 B 2L2 2B 2L
*2. *3F 2D2 2L' 3R2 B2 2F' D2 3R R D2 2F2 U2 L' 2R2 3F U' 2R2 3F 3R 2R2 U 3R2 R B 2D' R2 3U2 R2 3U2 2U' R 2D' F 2L2 2R 2D 3U U' 3R2 2B F2 2D' 3F D' 3U2 U2 3R2 2U' 2B2 3F2 L' 2R2 2U' B' F R' 2F 2D' 3F D' 2B 2F2 D' 3F2 2F' F2 2D R2 U 2L
*3. *2F' 3U' L2 3F2 F R D2 2U 3R' B' 2L 2R2 2U' B 2R R' 2B2 2D' 2F2 3R' F 2D 2F L' B' 2U2 3F' 2U U L2 3F2 F2 3R' 3U2 2R D' 2L2 3U R' D' 2D2 U' 2L R' B2 2L' 2D' R' B2 3F 2F2 3R D U' 3R' R2 2D 2U2 2L 2B' D 3R' 2R' U R' B 2B2 D' L2 2L'
*4. *B' 2B F D 2L' D' L' 3F D2 3F' D F 2R2 2D 3F' 2U2 R 2D' 2B' 2D 3U2 2U' U2 2R2 2B' 3R' 3F2 2D2 U 2F2 2U U' 3F2 2F' 2D2 3U L2 2R D2 3F' 2U 3R' 3F D 2D' U' L 3R' 2R' R2 2F' D2 2D' 2U2 U' 2F2 2L F2 2R2 2B' 2R2 2D R2 B' 2B2 2F' U 3R2 R2 F'
*5. *2U 2L' 3R D' U' L' 2F2 U' 2B 2L2 2F' U L' 2D2 2B' 2R' 3F 3R' 2F' D 3R D' 2L2 3R2 R 2F' 2D' L2 3U2 3R 2R 2B' 2F' D2 2F R2 F' L2 R2 2B' F' 3R' 2F 2L' 3U' 3F' 2L' 2D 2U 2R' 3F' L 3R2 2R' D L' 2D2 3U' U' 2L2 3R2 2R' D 2L2 2R2 3U 2F' R 3U' R

*7x7x7*
*1. *3L2 B 3D2 B2 F' L2 3F' R' 3U2 2B L' 3R' 3U B2 2L' 3U' 3L 2B' 2F' D 2L 2F2 F' 2R2 B 3L2 3B' D 2R' B2 3B' F' D' 3B D2 2U' U' 2L2 3U R' B2 2L' 3R' R' 3F' 3R' B 2L' 3L2 B 3L 2R B 3D L2 R2 B2 2D2 3B2 2F' F 2D' 3D2 2R B2 3D2 U 3B 2F 2L' 2D2 F' 3D 3R' 3F 3U 2U' 3L' 3R2 2D2 3D L2 3D 2L' 3B' 3L2 3F2 3R 2R' B2 F2 3L' 3R' 2F2 2D2 F2 3U2 F' 2D2 3U2
*2. *3D2 2L2 3R' 2F 2R2 2D' R 2F D B' R 2F2 L' 2L2 B' 3F' F' R2 B2 3U2 2F 3D2 2B2 U2 3B F 2L 3B2 R' 2F F2 2L 3L' F2 2L' 2U' F' 2R2 2F R' 3B2 D 3R' 3F2 D2 3R' 2D2 2U' B' 2D 2U U' 3R 2U2 3F' 2D 3F' D 2R F2 2D2 L' 2F2 3R D2 3D B' 2B' 3B2 3F2 F' L 3D2 2B2 3B' D' 3L2 R' D' 2U2 2F' 3L2 2U 2F 3L 3R 2R' B2 2B2 2R D' 3D 2L B2 2F L U2 3L2 B' F2
*3. *R 2D2 2U2 3F2 3R' 3F2 U' R 3U2 L2 2U F U 2B2 2L2 2B' 3D2 3R2 2F L F' D B' U B2 3B' 3U' 3R B 2D' 3L' 2U2 3F2 3L2 D L 3U2 3F' 3R2 2U 2F' 2R2 B 2B' R 2U' B2 3F 3L 3R D 2B 2F2 U' 3L' 3R R 2F 2D' 3D2 3U B2 2F F' 3L' D 2L2 3F F' 3U' 2U' F2 3R2 D2 3D2 2U2 U' 3B2 2F 3U2 U' 2B 3B F 2L' 3R2 2R 2U' 3L2 3D 2U2 L 2D2 2U' 3R 3B' 3F 2R' 3F 3R2
*4. *B' D' 2D2 3U' 2U' 2L' 3B2 2R R B' 3B 3D2 L2 3B' R2 F' 3U2 L2 3L2 2U' 3B 2R 3B D' 3U' 3B' 2U' U2 3L' 3R' 3B' R 3F 2D' 3D2 U R2 2U 3B' F2 L2 3F' L' B2 2F' 3D' 2U U2 F' 2L2 2F2 F 2D 2B 3B' F U2 3B2 F 3D2 2U U2 R2 F D B 3B' 3R' 2B 3D2 L' 3R 2U' L' 3L2 F 3D 3R' 2R2 D' 2R2 D' 2U' 2B' L' 2D' U R' 2D' U' 2L' B' 3D2 R 2D 2R2 R' 2D' 2B' 2L'
*5. *L R' 2U F2 2L 3R' 2R' 3F D' 2U' 2F' 3U 2R R 2U' 2R R 2D2 3B' 3F' 2L' B2 2B2 U 3F2 R2 B' 3B' 2L' 2F2 L2 F2 2D 3D2 2U2 U' 2R 2D B2 3F L2 3B' 2F F' D2 2D2 2B' 2U2 3B' R' B U' L2 2U' B 3F 2U' 3R2 2R 3U2 L' 3L R D 2F 2D2 2U' 2L F 3U L2 2L 3F F 3U' 3F 3U F 2D 3D' 3U' R' 2F' L2 3L2 2B2 3B 3L B 3U2 3F' 2L 3L2 R 3D 2R' D2 3U2 U' 2F2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' F' R U' R2 U' R' U
*2. *R U' F U F' R2 U R'
*3. *F2 U' R F R' F

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U' F' R B' R2 L F2 U' L F2 L2 F2 B D2 B' R2 F' L2 U2 F'
*2. *F2 R2 U F2 D U2 B2 D' R2 U' B2 R' D' L' F U' F' U2 F' L2 U'
*3. *D L2 B2 L2 B2 D' R2 U' R2 U L2 R' F D2 B D2 F D' F R

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw B2 Fw L Uw' U2 B Uw L' U R D Uw F2 Rw R D Uw2 Fw' D' Rw2 F2 L' D2 Uw Rw' B L R' Fw' D Uw2 Rw2 F L U2 L' U2 L2 Fw'
*2. *R' B2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 Fw D Fw' F' Rw2 Fw2 D' Uw2 F2 D' Rw2 F L Rw B' L2 R2 D2 F Uw' L2 Fw U2 L2 Uw2 F' D2 Fw' Uw2 U L2 Rw' R Uw2 Rw'
*3. *Uw2 F Rw F' U' B' Uw' B2 F' Uw2 R' U B Fw Rw U Rw2 F2 L' Rw' Fw Rw' F' Rw2 R' F' D U2 B Fw2 Rw F2 Rw' B2 L' R2 Uw' F U L2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw2 F' D2 L' Rw' Bw2 U' Lw B' Fw2 Uw Rw2 Fw' L2 D Dw Uw Lw' R2 F Dw' Uw' L' Bw' L B' L Rw Fw F2 Rw' B' Bw Fw' L' Rw Dw2 Fw2 Uw' L2 Lw' B R2 B' F2 Uw2 Bw Fw' L2 F D U' Lw' F2 R' Uw2 B Bw2 Fw' Rw'
*2. *B2 Bw2 Dw' U2 L2 R F' Lw' D2 Fw Dw Bw' D' Rw2 Dw' U L2 Fw Lw Rw Fw' Dw' B2 Bw' D2 Dw L2 B2 F Rw R B Dw' Uw' F Lw' R' B Bw2 Fw F Dw L' Bw' Lw2 D F R' D2 Uw2 F2 Lw Fw2 Lw' B' Bw' Rw' B' D' B2
*3. *Dw' Fw' F' Rw R2 Fw' Rw' Dw2 L U' F' U Bw2 Lw U' Lw' Uw' L F' U2 Bw U' B' R' Dw Fw Dw U2 B' L2 D Lw2 Bw' D' Uw R F Dw F L' Lw' Rw2 D' Rw2 D' F' Lw2 Uw L Lw' R B2 Bw2 R' Dw Lw' R' D' L' Lw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2U2 2R' 2D 3U 2B' L' 2L 2R' B F R2 D2 2B D2 2D2 3U F D 3U2 2R2 2B F' 2U' 3R D 3F2 U 2L U B 2B2 2R' 2B 2L2 2R 2U2 2L' R D' 3U2 3R 2D' 2U2 2L 3U2 U' L' 3U' 2B' 2D' B D L2 2L2 2R R F' 2D 2U 2F2 2U' U2 L2 2L2 2F2 2R 2D 2U2 2R2 B2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2L R2 3F D2 2F' L 2L' 3R U2 B2 2R2 D' U2 B' 3B' 3F' F2 L 2R2 F U B' 3B2 2D' 2B' U' B 2F' 3U2 3L' 3B' U2 R 2B2 2F2 D' 2D2 2B 3F 3U2 2R2 2U2 B 2U L 2L2 3L' 2R2 3D 3F' 3U' 2L' 2R' R 2U 2L F 2R 2B2 U2 B' 2F 2U 2R R2 3F2 2D2 3U 2B 3B2 D' 3U F 3L2 3U 2B' 3B 2F2 2L 3B 3D 2B D U 3B' 2R' 2B R' B 2B' 3F 2F' F' D' 3F 2L U2 L' 2U' 3F2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 B2 F2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 L' D U B' U F' R' D2 B F2 L
*2. *D F2 U2 B' U2 B' R2 B' D F2 U2 L2 D2 L F2 R' F2 U2 L'
*3. *U2 B2 F2 U' R2 U L2 F2 D2 B2 U L F' D' L F' D L' U L2 U'
*4. *L2 B' D2 F' R2 U2 F' D2 F2 R2 F R B2 R' B2 D R U' F2 U2
*5. *L2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 B2 D L2 U B2 L D2 R D' B R U R D' F
*6. *F B' R2 F' L2 F' D' R' F' D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U F2 D L2 B2 U'
*7. *L2 F' B' L' D' F2 U2 L2 B' U' B2 D F2 U' R2 U2 L2 U2 L2 F2
*8. *B2 L2 D' L2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D' U2 F' L2 F' R' U2 L' B' R2 F' D' U
*9. *L2 B' R2 B2 F' L2 D2 B' L2 F' L2 U' L U' R' B' L2 F' U2 L2 U'
*10. *F2 D B2 D2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 U2 R2 B' R' D B' D2 B' L' U R B
*11. *B R2 U2 F2 R2 F' U2 B2 F2 L2 F' R' U B' U B' L D' U L' D'
*12. *D2 U2 R' F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R F' R' U L R2 U B L U'
*13. *B U2 B' L2 D2 F U2 R2 F2 D2 F' U' F R D2 U2 R' B2 R' F' U
*14. *B' D2 B L2 U2 R2 U2 B D2 U2 L2 R U' L' F2 R' B D' B2 U2 F'
*15. *U D' F U2 L' B U' R' B D' R' U2 B2 L U2 R B2 D2 B2 R'
*16. *D2 U2 F2 U2 R F2 R F2 D2 L' D' U2 L2 F D' U2 R2 U2 R2
*17. *F2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 B2 U L2 U' F2 R' D' B' U L U F L' D'
*18. *U L' D' F D2 F2 R B L U' R' B2 R' F2 R' B2 R' U2 F2 L
*19. *L2 F R U F' D L U' F D R2 B2 D2 R2 L2 F' D2 F R2 F D2
*20. *D' R2 U B2 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 D' F2 L' D R D' F U R2 B' F' R
*21. *F2 R2 B L2 F2 U2 F U2 B L2 D2 L' R2 U F R' D2 U' B' U
*22. *D2 U2 B2 L' B2 R' D2 L2 R F2 D' U' L' U B R2 F L B2 L'
*23. *D L' D' F' B L2 D2 R D' B' U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B' U2 L2 F2 R2
*24. *F2 R2 U F2 D B2 U' R2 D2 R2 D L' R' F L B' F U' L' D2 F2
*25. *R2 D R B' L' U2 R F' D L2 B' R2 B' U2 B' L2 B' L2 B2 R2
*26. *U2 B2 D F2 R2 B2 F2 U' R2 F' L' B' D F U L' U' R U L2
*27. *F2 R2 F2 L' U2 L' F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F U R2 B U' R' D' L2 B U2
*28. *L D2 L F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L' F2 D L' B' U' F' L' F2 D' R D'
*29. *D' B2 D R2 D' B2 U R2 D' B2 U' B' L U' R U2 L' U' F' R
*30. *U2 R D2 R B2 L B2 R' D2 F2 R2 U B L' F2 U2 B L' B' L2
*31. *R2 B' L2 F U2 F L2 R2 F' U2 L2 R' B' R D' R B' D2 R F
*32. *L2 D2 L2 R2 F' D2 F2 D2 R2 B U' L' B2 U L D' U' L' D2 B
*33. *F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 U' F' U L U R' D' L2 D' U2 R2
*34. *D R L' B' L' B R F' L' B L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 D' B2 D R2 D' F2
*35. *U R2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 F2 U' B' U' R F2 D F' L2 B L F
*36. *U2 L2 B D2 U2 B' L2 F U2 F2 U2 L' F' D R2 D2 F2 R B F' U2
*37. *L2 D' L2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D R2 F2 U R B L D' B2 U2 B L2 R
*38. *R2 U' B2 D L2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 B' U2 R F L' F' L B2 D2 U
*39. *L2 B2 D2 B U F' B2 R D' R U2 F U2 L2 U2 F R2 D2 F' U2 B2
*40. *U' B D2 L D' R L2 F2 B' L F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U B2 U B2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 L' B2 D' F' R' B2 R' B2 U F2 L' D2 L' F2 L2 B2 U2 L D2 R
*2. *L2 B2 D B2 U L2 R2 D L2 D2 L2 B L' B2 F2 U' B' U L F' L
*3. *U2 L' U2 L' D2 U2 B2 L D2 L' R2 U R2 D F R U' B D'
*4. *U' F' U2 B' L F U L' B' U2 F2 R2 U' R2 L2 U R2 L2 B2 U
*5. *F2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 D R F D' L D B U L' B L

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D B2 U' B2 F2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 U' R' D' U2 L B' L2 U L' F D
*2. *U2 L2 D' U2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 D' L2 R' U' L U2 L2 D2 F' R2 D'
*3. *D2 F2 L2 R2 U R2 B2 F2 D R2 D' R' F R F' D2 L' B' D' R U2
*4. *L D2 F2 D2 U2 L' U2 R2 B2 R' D2 F' D' B R' D' F R' D R2
*5. *D U B2 L2 U R2 U' R2 F2 R2 F D' R D2 R' D' L B2 U' F'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D2 R' D2 B2 F2 L2 R' U2 F2 L' F R D' U2 F' U2 B2 U L2
*2. *B' D2 B U2 L2 F L2 B F D2 L2 D' R' D R F' U2 R B2 F L2
*3. *B U2 F D2 B' D2 F R2 F U2 F2 U R F D L' B L B U F
*4. *L' F L2 U' B' D2 L2 D L' F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 B R2 D2
*5. *D2 U B2 R2 D R2 D R2 B2 F2 D F' R B2 F L U' B' R F R'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F2 L2 D2 F D2 B2 D2 L2 B R2 F2 D B2 L' B R2 D U2 R' B2 D2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U F2 U' F2 R U2 R' U F U'
*3. *L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 R D2 U2 R B' U' F2 D F R' B2 U' F U
*4. *U2 F' U B2 D' Rw' F' R' Uw' R2 Fw L2 Rw2 U B' D' Fw D2 B2 F' Uw Rw' Uw' Fw F L2 R2 Fw2 Uw L2 F' L' Rw' Fw L' F' Rw Uw' U L'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U' R' F2 U' F R U2
*3. *F U2 B' R2 B2 D2 F' L2 F2 U2 L2 U' L B L D' B' L U R
*4. *Uw R B Rw2 Fw U' Fw Rw Uw2 B2 L2 U' Fw2 D' B Uw U L U L D2 U2 L' U Fw U' F' U2 L' R2 Uw2 R Uw' U2 L' D2 Uw' Rw B' D
*5. *B2 Bw' Lw2 R' F2 Lw2 F U Bw2 U2 B2 Bw2 U2 Fw' L' R Bw F2 Dw' B' L Bw2 U2 R B2 Bw2 Fw L' Lw Rw' R2 U Bw Uw' F L' Lw2 R2 D2 F D2 F' Rw2 R' D R2 Dw Uw F' D2 Lw' Bw' R2 Fw' Rw Fw' L' Lw Rw' U2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-2,d=5 / dUdU u=0,d=-2 / ddUU u=1,d=-1 / UdUd u=6,d=1 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=4 / UddU
*2. *UUdd u=4,d=2 / dUdU u=-1,d=-5 / ddUU u=-2,d=3 / UdUd u=6,d=-1 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=2 / ddUU
*3. *UUdd u=2,d=4 / dUdU u=3,d=-4 / ddUU u=-4,d=3 / UdUd u=1,d=-4 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-3 / UdUd
*4. *UUdd u=3,d=-5 / dUdU u=0,d=1 / ddUU u=0,d=-3 / UdUd u=-2,d=-4 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=4 / dUUU
*5. *UUdd u=-4,d=-4 / dUdU u=4,d=3 / ddUU u=6,d=6 / UdUd u=-2,d=5 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=0 / UUdU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U R' L B' R B R U' l r b' u'
*2. *L' U L B' U' B R' U r' b' u'
*3. *U B L' R U' B U L r b' u
*4. *U B U' L R B' R' U' l r b'
*5. *U' B' U' L B L' R' U l' r' b u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (-3, 3) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (3, 0) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 3) / (0, 2) / (-4, -5)
*2. *(6, -1) / (-2, 1) / (3, 0) / (-1, 5) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (4, 0) / (-2, 3)
*3. *(1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, -5) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (0, 3) / (-4, 0) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) / (-2, 0) / (0, -2)
*4. *(1, 3) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (3, 1) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (4, 0) / (-4, -4)
*5. *(1, 6) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (-4, -5) / (0, 1)

*Skewb*
*1. *L D R' D' R' D U' R L' D' U'
*2. *U' D' R' D U' D' U' D' U' D' U'
*3. *L' D' U' L U' L' D' L R' D' U'
*4. *D R' D' R' D' L R' D U' D' U'
*5. *R D U' L' D' L R L U' D' U'


----------



## JemFish (Mar 3, 2015)

Spoiler: 3x3x3



Mar 3, 2015 2:58:01 PM - 3:01:15 PM

Mean: 24.36
Average: 23.73
Best time: 18.34
Median: 22.90
Worst time: 32.25
Standard deviation: 4.64

Best average of 5: 23.73
1-5 - (18.34) 22.31 25.99 22.90 (32.25)

1. 18.34 B2 L2 D' U F2 D B2 F2 U R2 U2 F' L D2 L' B F2 U' L' R' U2
2. 22.31 L2 B L2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F L2 F2 L U B U2 R2 D' L2 D' B' R2
3. 25.99 U2 L2 B2 U R2 U' B2 U' F2 U' F' R2 B2 D L' B' U' R' D R2 F
4. 22.90 F2 L2 D' B2 D2 B2 F2 D' L2 U R2 B' R' U' F D B F' L2 B2
5. 32.25 U B' D R U2 F' L2 F' B' R U2 F' L2 F D2 F2 U2 F' D2 F' L2


----------



## SirWaffle (Mar 3, 2015)

3x3: 12.13, 10.47, 14.35, 12.64, 13.33 = 12.70
3bld: 1:28.62, dns, dns = 1:28.62


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 4, 2015)

*2X2X2:* 9.94 8.67 9.81 (11.14) (8.67) = *9.47*
*3X3X3:* 18.24 20.43 22.33 (17.22) (22.65) = *20.33*
*4X4X4:* 1:48.08 (1:31.77) 1:46.20 (2:00.88) 1:54.55 = *1:49.61*


----------



## Sir E Brum (Mar 4, 2015)

*3x3: *(15.12), 17.32, 17.23, 15.60, (18.82) = *16.72*

*4x4: *2:32.13, (1:41.13), 2:13.82, 2:00.70, (2:40.97) = *2:15.55*
Switched to Yau.


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Mar 6, 2015)

2x2 : (7.09), 4.57, 5.00, 4.30, (4.29) = 4.62
3x3 : 14.89, (13.11), (18.06), 14.51, 17.62 = 15.67
4x4 : 55.87, (58.60), (49.45), 55.96, 51.29 = 54.37
5x5 : (1:40.58), 1:42.48, (1:47.21), 1:44.22, 1:40.62 = 1:42.44
2x2 BLD : 53.65, 48.32, 35.81 = 35.81
OH : 39.70, 41.80, (1:00.98), (28.99), 40.40 = 40.63
2-4 relay : 1:12.45 
2-5 relay : 2:57.54


----------



## PianoCube (Mar 6, 2015)

*3BLD:* DNF, DNF, 4:32.19 = *4:32.19*


----------



## notfeliks (Mar 7, 2015)

*3x3*: 17.89, (18.17), 16.07, 13.52, (12.74) = *15.83*
*4x4*: (1:02.74), (1:59.34), 1:08.79, 1:07.28, 1:20.55 = *1:12.21*
*OH*: 27.56, (24.16), 29.90, 26.47, (32.04) = *27.98*
*2-4 Relay*: *1:45.90*


----------



## DuLe (Mar 7, 2015)

*333*: (13.88), (20.97), 18.58, 18.66, 15.69 = *17.64*
*222*: 5.07, (7.41), (2.82), 5.29, 3.29 = *4.55*
*444*: (1:03.61), 1:21.00, 1:11.65, (1:21.49), 1:11.90 = *1:14.85*
*555*: (2:31.78), (2:49.15), 2:42.46, 2:42.92, 2:32.97 = *2:39.45*
*333 BLD*: (2:39.52), (DNF), 2:17.16 = *2:17.16*
*PYRAM*: (4.20), (7.61), 4.76, 7.02, 7.49 = *6.42*
*SQ1*: (DNF), 56.42, (48.44), 53.90, 48.52 = *52.95*


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 9, 2015)

*3x3x3BLD:* 1:23.04, 1:27.63, 3:50.25
*4x4x4BLD:* DNF, DNS, DNS
*5x5x5BLD:* 15:16.77, DNS, DNS


----------



## Aussie (Mar 10, 2015)

*6x6:* (3:16.83), 3:17.06, 3:17.18, (DNF), 3:27.50 = *3:20.58*
Got my best mean of 3 and Average of 5!


----------



## Dene (Mar 10, 2015)

Give me 2 hours I'll have my results up!!! brbbbbbbb

*3x3:* (18.73), 14.43, 15.11, 15.07, (13.92) = 14.87
*4x4:* 55.76, 58.52, (46.14), (1:05.88), 52.91 = 55.73
*5x5:* 1:35.42, 1:33.69, (1:31.20), (DNF), 1:38.43 = 1:35.85
*6x6:* 3:11.26, (DNF), (2:56.73), 3:09.98, 3:10.76 = 3:10.67
*7x7:* 4:22.62, 4:15.96, (5:19.27), 4:33.16, (3:57.66) = 4:23.91
*OH:* (26.65), (32.51), 28.01, 29.23, 30.87 = 29.37
*Megaminx:* (2:05.42), 2:03.16, 2:01.00, (2:00.71), 2:04.36 = 2:02.84


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 10, 2015)

Dene said:


> Give me 2 hours I'll have my results up!!! brbbbbbbb



Are you ready or shall I wait?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 10, 2015)

OK then, results for week #10: congrats to EMI, Cale and FaLoL

*2x2x2*(35)

 2.85 Lapinsavant
 3.15 Matei N.
 3.16 Jasiolek
 3.49 Iggy
 3.62 Wookie
 3.77 lejitcuber
 3.91 EMI
 4.02 Wilhelm
 4.05 bh13
 4.12 pantu2000
 4.45 jaysammey777
 4.55 DuLe
 4.62 bacyril
 4.68 CyanSandwich
 4.69 SweetSolver
 4.76 Cale S
 4.80 CuberM
 4.87 G2013
 5.13 Regimaster
 5.36 FaLoL
 5.77 CubeBird
 5.84 Jaycee
 5.86 Ordway Persyn
 6.07 LostGent
 6.76 Schmidt
 6.91 ickathu
 7.04 h2f
 7.24 Mike Hughey
 7.43 Kenneth Svendson
 8.93 d4m1no
 9.47 MarcelP
 9.68 Sol
 11.81 BoshedCubes
 18.17 MatsBergsten
 DNF Owczar
*3x3x3 *(43)

 9.89 Lapinsavant
 9.93 riley
 10.14 EMI
 11.85 Odder
 12.11 Iggy
 12.20 bh13
 12.70 SirWaffle
 13.34 qaz
 13.40 FaLoL
 13.46 Jasiolek
 13.53 G2013
 13.75 typeman5
 14.36 CubeBird
 14.40 Owczar
 14.61 CuberM
 14.86 Keroma12
 14.87 Dene
 14.98 Regimaster
 15.61 CyanSandwich
 15.67 bacyril
 15.83 notfeliks
 16.09 Cale S
 16.61 jaysammey777
 16.72 Sir E Brum
 17.54 Jaycee
 17.64 DuLe
 18.04 Kenneth Svendson
 18.13 Matei N.
 18.69 d4m1no
 18.89 thatkid
 19.30 Mike Hughey
 19.43 Ordway Persyn
 19.65 ickathu
 20.33 MarcelP
 20.39 Schmidt
 20.95 SweetSolver
 21.30 Perff
 22.11 LostGent
 23.54 h2f
 26.88 Bubbagrub
 28.84 Sol
 33.27 BoshedCubes
 35.95 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(26)

 36.45 EMI
 46.82 FaLoL
 54.37 bacyril
 55.73 Dene
 55.95 Jasiolek
 56.13 G2013
 1:00.48 Owczar
 1:04.44 Cale S
 1:05.07 CubeBird
 1:07.59 Jaycee
 1:07.92 bh13
 1:11.98 Regimaster
 1:12.21 notfeliks
 1:12.72 ickathu
 1:12.74 jaysammey777
 1:14.85 DuLe
 1:18.12 d4m1no
 1:18.94 Mike Hughey
 1:23.74 Ordway Persyn
 1:24.31 Kenneth Svendson
 1:33.36 h2f
 1:40.27 Schmidt
 1:41.06 LostGent
 1:49.61 MarcelP
 2:10.59 MatsBergsten
 2:15.55 Sir E Brum
*5x5x5*(16)

 1:20.50 EMI
 1:32.15 FaLoL
 1:35.85 Dene
 1:42.44 bacyril
 1:47.62 Keroma12
 2:11.26 Cale S
 2:25.01 ickathu
 2:25.10 Ordway Persyn
 2:33.46 Mike Hughey
 2:39.45 DuLe
 2:47.48 CubeBird
 2:49.60 CyanSandwich
 2:53.40 Kenneth Svendson
 4:03.43 Jaycee
 4:12.74 h2f
 5:47.10 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(8)

 2:37.86 EMI
 2:50.84 FaLoL
 3:10.67 Dene
 3:20.58 Aussie
 3:39.40 Keroma12
 5:12.12 Ordway Persyn
 5:49.94 Kenneth Svendson
 DNF h2f
*7x7x7*(5)

 3:56.72 EMI
 4:23.91 Dene
 4:32.27 FaLoL
 7:54.65 Ordway Persyn
 8:53.80 Kenneth Svendson
*3x3 one handed*(21)

 16.57 EMI
 20.48 Lapinsavant
 21.30 Iggy
 26.81 Regimaster
 27.94 CubeBird
 27.98 notfeliks
 28.77 Owczar
 28.81 Jasiolek
 29.37 Dene
 33.89 Matei N.
 34.83 FaLoL
 37.50 Kenneth Svendson
 39.96 d4m1no
 40.63 bacyril
 46.65 Bubbagrub
 49.48 ickathu
 51.03 SweetSolver
 52.13 Schmidt
 52.87 Keroma12
 56.72 h2f
 1:55.63 Ordway Persyn
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:16.99 Kenneth Svendson
 1:54.56 EMI
 2:31.20 Cale S
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(13)

 9.78 Owczar
 11.46 Lapinsavant
 15.04 EMI
 17.59 CuberM
 21.92 Cale S
 21.96 Jasiolek
 23.38 lejitcuber
 25.01 Mike Hughey
 31.30 MatsBergsten
 35.81 bacyril
 38.59 h2f
 47.69 FaLoL
 1:18.30 Schmidt
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(15)

 35.49 riley
 41.26 CuberM
 46.66 Cale S
 59.05 qaz
 1:02.08 CyanSandwich
 1:18.62 MatsBergsten
 1:23.04 cmhardw
 1:25.07 EMI
 1:28.62 SirWaffle
 1:47.00 Mike Hughey
 2:17.16 DuLe
 3:34.20 h2f
 4:32.19 PianoCube
 4:33.70 Lapinsavant
 DNF FaLoL
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 3:17.76 Cale S
 7:10.67 CyanSandwich
 7:17.22 MatsBergsten
 8:32.30 EMI
16:41.20 h2f
 DNF cmhardw
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(6)

 6:15.53 Cale S
14:09.03 MatsBergsten
15:16.77 cmhardw
 DNF EMI
 DNF h2f
 DNF CyanSandwich
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

 DNF Cale S
 DNF CyanSandwich
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

 DNF Cale S
 DNF CyanSandwich
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

15/21 (55:18)  Cale S
11/14 (40:11)  CyanSandwich
10/13 (58:59)  MatsBergsten
2/3 (10:11)  EMI
2/3 (15:04)  h2f
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 1:04.11 EMI
 DNF Cale S
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(13)

 1:00.23 EMI
 1:05.09 FaLoL
 1:12.45 bacyril
 1:17.76 Owczar
 1:23.78 G2013
 1:27.97 bh13
 1:40.39 Kenneth Svendson
 1:45.66 CubeBird
 1:45.90 notfeliks
 1:48.03 d4m1no
 1:51.42 Ordway Persyn
 1:59.05 h2f
 2:33.82 SweetSolver
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(7)

 2:14.25 EMI
 2:44.20 FaLoL
 2:57.54 bacyril
 4:25.50 CubeBird
 4:26.83 Kenneth Svendson
 4:33.37 Ordway Persyn
 7:14.78 h2f
*Magic*(2)

 1.13 SweetSolver
 2.98 Owczar
*Skewb*(14)

 3.79 lejitcuber
 4.02 Wookie
 5.30 Cale S
 5.46 natezach728
 6.07 Jasiolek
 6.54 Owczar
 7.75 EMI
 7.86 Matei N.
 8.11 SweetSolver
 12.03 CyanSandwich
 15.64 FaLoL
 17.42 Ordway Persyn
 18.17 CubeBird
 25.06 Schmidt
*Clock*(5)

 8.62 Perff
 14.33 EMI
 17.97 Schmidt
 18.05 SweetSolver
 21.57 Kenneth Svendson
*Pyraminx*(18)

 3.43 Odder
 4.53 lejitcuber
 5.12 ickathu
 5.85 bh13
 6.42 DuLe
 6.82 Regimaster
 7.34 EMI
 8.01 Cale S
 8.19 Jasiolek
 8.94 Owczar
 9.36 SweetSolver
 9.43 Matei N.
 9.80 FaLoL
 10.45 Kenneth Svendson
 13.80 Schmidt
 14.96 CubeBird
 16.92 LostGent
 21.09 Ordway Persyn
*Megaminx*(5)

 1:38.40 riley
 1:55.99 EMI
 2:02.84 Dene
 4:54.25 Ordway Persyn
14:05.00 MatsBergsten
*Square-1*(6)

 15.89 EMI
 31.28 Cale S
 47.92 FaLoL
 50.19 Mike Hughey
 52.95 DuLe
 1:10.10 Schmidt
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(6)

27 EMI
36 Bubbagrub
44 h2f
61 Ordway Persyn
62 Owczar
DNF  okayama

*Contest results*

327 EMI
265 Cale S
193 FaLoL
167 CyanSandwich
150 Jasiolek
142 Owczar
138 bacyril
129 Lapinsavant
128 CubeBird
123 Dene
122 MatsBergsten
117 bh13
115 h2f
115 Ordway Persyn
111 Kenneth Svendson
106 DuLe
104 Regimaster
99 Iggy
92 G2013
88 Matei N.
86 ickathu
85 CuberM
79 Mike Hughey
76 lejitcuber
74 riley
71 notfeliks
70 SweetSolver
67 jaysammey777
67 Jaycee
65 Keroma12
64 Schmidt
63 Odder
59 d4m1no
56 qaz
52 SirWaffle
47 Wookie
35 typeman5
35 LostGent
33 Bubbagrub
30 Wilhelm
28 Sir E Brum
28 cmhardw
28 pantu2000
27 MarcelP
17 Perff
17 thatkid
12 natezach728
12 Sol
11 Aussie
11 okayama
10 BoshedCubes
8 PianoCube


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 10, 2015)

tied for 13th, sweet! next weeks goal is top 10


----------

